# DIY Intake setup



## Van_der_veen_ (Aug 8, 2021)

So I purchased a stand alone K&N cone filter, for my 2nd gen 1.4 turbo, because I didn’t want to spend $350 on a whole kit. (I just don’t have the money rn) my only issue is that I don’t know how I can make a correct hole for the MAD sensor, because the original whole is part of the factory air box that I will be removing. If anyone could give me some tips or pointers it would be very much appreciated! Thanks! 
- Jake

p.s. I’m new to Cruze Talks, and really love that this is a forum that can access!!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

your best bet is to either look for a used CAI on ebay or something or look around for maf pipe.. I bought a 3 inch one off Aliexpress I used to fab into the one im building .. Either way your going to be spending some money to fab your own up .


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Made this bad boy for my 2019 cruze; AEM filter; AEM mazda air straightener infused to the MAF pipe; turbo(bump) coupler; ebay intake tube; The MAF pipe was very hard to find...


----------

